# Tolkiens epic



## Curufinwe (Dec 30, 2001)

The silmarillion has so many loose ends to tie with some characters and places like the east and the blue wizards for example. He wrote a letter once to some miscellaneous being in which he stated that he wanted other people to writie about other stuff on middle earth and make a majestic whole. 

Anyway I would just like to know if anybody has ever seen any book that have been written by person's about middle earth that have explained further things like the east ?(Excluding christoper tolkiens further writings into some topics )


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 2, 2002)

Well If this is the case and nobody has ever written anything more about M-E , then why don't we? We have enough people who know the M-E lore , we have some artisits im sure, we even I think have people who know the languages. We are the only people that would be tusted with such a task . Everybody can pich in ideas. It would be a humendus task but lets at least try.


----------



## Mithrandir_II (Jan 2, 2002)

I have always wanted to write a book, I think this is a great Idea... but it would be difficult to do without meeting in person. If anyone else is ever up to the task... let me know...

I'm in..

(I may be new to the forum, but I am not new to the lore.)


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 2, 2002)

*Too start off with*

We could just post Ideas about how it started and such at the moment then find ways of writing it. Ideas to start off with might be that humans are said to of come from the east correct? well why dont we say that they came only a few years after the Eldar .
Dont forget people this is just an idea so dont take me literally. So post ideas here.Any Ideas For any ages etc.

If things get big enough we might even be able to get our own forum thing like RPG's has.


----------



## Lorien (Jan 9, 2002)

unfortunately i dont think this is the only forum that might be contemplating the idea of completing the tolkien lore.....(hate to be a spoiler) 
but hey who cares...????we all have got a lot of free time on our hands and someone should outline a beginning first and then fill in with ideas etc.....so that we have some boundary atleast for a beginning.....

{basically my way of saying count me in!!!!!}


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 9, 2002)

Which other Forum on the internet? We'll we will have to beat them to it, they can't do the whole thing anyways, that was not what Tolkien had wanted.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 9, 2002)

*More Question's.*

How far are they into discussing this and when did they start.
Maybe this is why we have not seen another book on M-E by someone quite different than Tolkien because of the inconsitancy of people wanting to overwhelm there character's thoughts and places etc into the book.

Maybe it should be left alone after all......


----------



## Lorien (Jan 9, 2002)

i dont know which forum.....i'm just saying that if THIS forum can think up something like this wont there be another tolkien forum thinking along the same lines maybe?....this is all a (whatseems to me) a rational and logical thought.....and hey i could be wrong.......
there is no harm in trying.....and i want to try.. 
so lets get some ideas maybe?


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 10, 2002)

Yeah I guess we have to face it in a positive manner , and not be dismayed that some other place would try and do such a task as we have set out to do.

Anyhow where should we start? Like the story auindale or like when the elves first came to M-E there was two groups one that were found by the Valar and one that were no where near being found because they were in the east or something?


----------



## Lorien (Jan 10, 2002)

i think it should start out like the ainulidae.......that was always to my liking....and then we could slowly change over to a story style......


----------



## aragil (Jan 11, 2002)

Curufinwe- (regarding your first question- has anyone else ever published Middle-Earth fiction) I think that Kementari once stated that Marion Zimmer Bradley (_Mists of Avolon_) wrote a book about Aragorn and Arwen. I don't know if it's true or not, but I thought you might like to know.


----------



## Atticus (Jan 11, 2002)

You are right, if anyone is to be trusted to do this, it's us, the readers. And we should, before they pick some hollywood dude to do it; so as to capitalize on the movie hype.

We should do this, whether being able to get together or not, I have some ideas, as I have thought of this before. Anyway, good luck to us all.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 11, 2002)

Could one of the people who run the board's make a board thing like they have for the RPG's?m I think it would be easier if we had one to add threads to about some ages and ideas for that age.


----------



## Lorien (Jan 11, 2002)

dont u think we should try getting more people into this thread first? i mean guys that know a lot of stuff and all like grond, telchar etc....


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 12, 2002)

yeah but we would need promoting, if we made the i dunno what it is thing like the rpg's have people will wander in and start posting ideas and such so it would be out in the open instead of in the silmarillion section where hardly any people will look at it.


----------



## Lorien (Jan 12, 2002)

but then u have the danger of too many people giving too many ideas...
and then some people wud have the unfortunaste job of sorting thru all those ideas and finding the good ones....
so i say leave it in the silmarillion let it grow for a bit and then we can expand....
otherwise it'll just be too much..


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 12, 2002)

Okay fine we'll stay here but we are going to have to designate positions and jobs arent we soon if thi thing gets large, which I dont think it will because we havent had too much of a huge input. Maybe if some people are in charge of some years then there are people in charge of like ages which the year people talk to then we have one main person.


----------



## lilhobo (Jan 12, 2002)

this is what they are doing with Music, where everyone can logg in and add pieces of track to a musical score etc....

but do u realise authors tried this with star wars and most of the "tie-ins" were just crap......

also, there are other fanatasy writers out there eg Anne maccaffreys (sp???)


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 12, 2002)

I remind you we are the people who will be reading it and we know what we want, it is a team effort if somebody says ohh that writing of another person is rubbish we will scrap it. It is not one person's view of the story but more or less everyone's.


----------



## Lorien (Jan 13, 2002)

ok so who's in charge for the time being and i think the "heads" shd. first of all get together to create some order and heirarchy then we can invite people to input some ideas


----------



## Rushlight (Jan 13, 2002)

Can I join this party? I don't know that I can contribute that much to creative ideas, but I'm pretty good at proofing and spelling corrections......Please oh please can I please have that job? 

Rushlight
(reading glasses perched on nose, red pen in hand, ready to edit)


----------



## Lorien (Jan 14, 2002)

hey looks like people are beginning to notice this thread......finally.....maybe now we can get the ball rolling.....
by the way Curufinwe how about getting started on that organization??


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 14, 2002)

what do you mean organization? If you mean preparing I say we should start a new thread where we can start to discuss what should be first in the book and the basic ideas. I definately believe that Ainudale can be left as it is and added at the start of the book.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 14, 2002)

Ohh and as for the heiracrhy and positions we can leave that for the minute cant we? I dont really feel like having all this deliberation on who should be in charge of the project and getting people all discouraged if they get a low position or job they don't like. And as for jobs you can be whatever you really want to be. If we can start this thing first we will then move into this other stuff.


----------



## Lorien (Jan 14, 2002)

yeah thats ok but lets keep the number of people working on it to about 20 or so cos then u'd have sooooo many people wanting to be the writers.....or like Rushlight..editors.....
so once we get started we invite everyone to join up....


----------



## Rushlight (Jan 14, 2002)

Ok, I took a peek at some of the profiles here in this thread, and I realize that I'm like 30 years older that most of you. Depressing, huh? Now when I was your age.........nah, never mind. We won't go there. Anyway, this idea intrigues me and sounds like fun. Just keep me in mind as an interested party, but if the group gets too big I will (graciously) step aside and let those with more energy (and perhaps more time) run with it.

Rushlight


----------



## Lorien (Jan 16, 2002)

ummm......are we going to do anything about this or what?


----------



## Rushlight (Jan 16, 2002)

heheh.......I thought I scared everyone away.

Rushlight


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 16, 2002)

Yes but look at it this way we need all aged people to help in many different ways. I don't think we will get too far now with this many people. But I will put up a thread in stuff and Bother? for any ideas or should I put it here do you think?


----------



## Lorien (Jan 19, 2002)

i dont really know......i think that maybe by starting a thread with some kind of a catchy headline wud get people's attention......i dont think it really matters if u place it in stuff and bother or anywhere else


----------



## Lorien (Jan 20, 2002)

ok i just changed my mind....lets start a new thread here or in stuff and bother.....
the point is we shd. get things started


----------



## Morwen (Jan 24, 2002)

If you need some help with poetry or anything, I'd love to help. Just PM me or state so in this thread.


----------

